# Hi there!



## Chiara (Feb 12, 2019)

Hello everyone 
I'm Chiara from Italy. I'm 24 y.o. I have Chinese backgrounds (both my parents were born here but my grandpas and grandmas were born in China).
I know I'm not American but this really seems to be a nice website (and I can also learn some more English )


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Welcome chiara!


----------



## depotoo (Feb 12, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 12, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm Chiara from Italy. I'm 24 y.o. I have Chinese backgrounds (both my parents were born here but my grandpas and grandmas were born in China).
> I know I'm not American but this really seems to be a nice website (and I can also learn some more English )


It is good to have diverse inputs here. New perspectives are needed. There is too much repetition of the same old clichés, taunts and propaganda. Be prepared for abusive responses if you say anything at all controversial.
Welcome.


----------



## Chiara (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi guys! Thank you for your replies


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## mdk (Feb 12, 2019)

Welcome to the forum. When you've reached 100 posts you should consider making the Flame Zone your home. We are known for our altruism and kindness to strangers. Cheers.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 12, 2019)

mdk said:


> Welcome to the forum. When you've reached 100 posts you should consider making the Flame Zone your home. We are known for our altruism and kindness to strangers. Cheers.



Not to mention those fun spaghetti sauce battles


----------



## mdk (Feb 12, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum. When you've reached 100 posts you should consider making the Flame Zone your home. We are known for our altruism and kindness to strangers. Cheers.
> ...



And the Creamed Corn Wrestling.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 12, 2019)

mdk said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




yummy


----------



## Chiara (Feb 12, 2019)

mdk said:


> Welcome to the forum. When you've reached 100 posts you should consider making the Flame Zone your home. We are known for our altruism and kindness to strangers. Cheers.


Thanks mdk! Love your advice!


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 12, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm Chiara from Italy. I'm 24 y.o. I have Chinese backgrounds (both my parents were born here but my grandpas and grandmas were born in China).
> I know I'm not American but this really seems to be a nice website (and I can also learn some more English )


Howdy..


----------



## Chiara (Feb 12, 2019)

WillHaftawaite said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the forum. When you've reached 100 posts you should consider making the Flame Zone your home. We are known for our altruism and kindness to strangers. Cheers.
> ...


Spaghetti...yummy...


----------



## Chiara (Feb 12, 2019)

Moonglow said:


> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 12, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Chiara said:
> ...


----------



## JGalt (Feb 12, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm Chiara from Italy. I'm 24 y.o. I have Chinese backgrounds (both my parents were born here but my grandpas and grandmas were born in China).
> I know I'm not American but this really seems to be a nice website (and I can also learn some more English )



Welcome!

Marinara or Alfredo?


----------



## OldLady (Feb 12, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Hi guys! Thank you for your replies


Hi, Chiara!   Have fun on the board--you'll probably learn some more English words, but can't promise they're ones you'll want to use in polite company.
Have a cookie--my favorite Italian cookie.


----------



## Chiara (Feb 12, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys! Thank you for your replies
> ...


Hi OldLady! Thanks for the cookies! I adore that!


----------



## Chiara (Feb 12, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Pizza alla Marinara!


----------



## Pete7469 (Feb 12, 2019)

Welcome, please do not learn the words I use frequently.


----------



## Chiara (Feb 12, 2019)

Hi Pete!


----------



## beautress (Feb 13, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm Chiara from Italy. I'm 24 y.o. I have Chinese backgrounds (both my parents were born here but my grandpas and grandmas were born in China).
> I know I'm not American but this really seems to be a nice website (and I can also learn some more English )


Welcome to USMB, Chiara. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Chiara (Feb 13, 2019)

beautress said:


> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


----------



## playtime (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi Chiara. Are you married? DO you fool around?


----------



## K9Buck (Feb 14, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm Chiara from Italy. I'm 24 y.o. I have Chinese backgrounds (both my parents were born here but my grandpas and grandmas were born in China).
> I know I'm not American but this really seems to be a nice website (and I can also learn some more English )



Welcome!


----------



## Chiara (Feb 14, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


----------



## Chiara (Feb 14, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> Hi Chiara. Are you married? DO you fool around?


Hi Bulldog! I'm not married 
I don't fool around...I'm a serious girl lol


----------



## Marion Morrison (Feb 14, 2019)

Welcome Chiara. Allow me to introduce you to the unofficial USMB mascot. Bella o no Bella?


----------



## Chiara (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi Marion Morrison! 
The unofficial USMB mascot is....bella! Bella!


----------



## Bleipriester (Feb 15, 2019)

Chiara said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Chiara. Are you married? DO you fool around?
> ...


I am seriously fooling around. Lot of fun.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 15, 2019)

Welcome to USMB.

I hope you've had all of your shots.


----------



## Chiara (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi boedicca! Thanks!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi how ya doing today?


----------



## Chiara (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi LA RAM FAN 
Unfortunately today I don't feel very good. I've got a cold.
I've got a fever too (38 Celsius degrees or 100 Fahrenheit) 
How you doing today? Hope everything is ok for you!


----------



## petro (Feb 16, 2019)

Welcome.
Be nice to the long time posters as most are unruly seniors at the local nursing home...


----------



## Chiara (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi petro!


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 16, 2019)

New members are so cute...being nice to everyone......so happy,,,,,,,,what happens.....oh and welcome


----------



## Chiara (Feb 16, 2019)

Hi Manonthestreet!


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 16, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm Chiara from Italy. I'm 24 y.o. I have Chinese backgrounds (both my parents were born here but my grandpas and grandmas were born in China).
> I know I'm not American but this really seems to be a nice website (and I can also learn some more English )



Glad you found USMB.  There's plenty of forums outside of the battleground forums of politics and current events. Look around. There's people here with all kinds of interests.. 

And dont' mind the rudeness.. You should know that Americans behave worse at home than in Europe..  

I visited Lake Como and Milan several times. My hosts were very helpful and friendly...


----------



## Chuz Life (Feb 17, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm Chiara from Italy. I'm 24 y.o. I have Chinese backgrounds (both my parents were born here but my grandpas and grandmas were born in China).
> I know I'm not American but this really seems to be a nice website (and I can also learn some more English )



Greetings, Chiara

I don't know how you found this place but I'm kind of glad that you did. 

We seldom ever see anyone with your background on sites like this.  

I always wonder what kind of life Chinese immigrants and their children have here in the U.S. 

The quiet and extremely shy workers in the Chinese restaurants, for example. Seldom seen anywhere but in their workplace. 

So, it's good to see you here. That's all.


----------



## Chiara (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi Chuz Life 
thanks for your welcome!

p.s. I love your avatar!


----------



## Chiara (Feb 17, 2019)

flacaltenn said:


> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Hi flacaltenn! 
thank your for your welcome! You know I live in Milan...lol...I've visited Lake Como so many times!


----------



## flacaltenn (Feb 17, 2019)

Chiara said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Chiara said:
> ...



I had the best Italian seafood feast in Milan... And one of our clients has a factory for medical devices in Lake Como.. Pretty much right on the lake. The owner of the place used to stand in the lobby and greet all the workers and visitors in the morning. That's being very civilized...    I was impressed. 

Except for the Hotels demanding to hold your passport while you were a guest. I have no idea what law allows them to do that..


----------



## Chiara (Feb 17, 2019)

flacaltenn here in Italy all hotels and motels must hold your passport if you're one of their guest. I've google it and I found out there's an old law, a royal decree from 1931


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 19, 2019)

Stabb sock
Get em Kat


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 19, 2019)

OldLady said:


>



Gosh dangit. I love those things. I wish I knew how to make em because I never see em in the store anymore. 

I'm gonna be craving those things the rest of the day now, Old Lady.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 20, 2019)

Natural Citizen said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Italian bakery, NC.  That's the only place I've ever found them.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 20, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Italian bakery, NC.  That's the only place I've ever found them.




Okay, thanks. We Little Italy is in the city, I'll have to stop in there and find a bakery. What are the called anyway? I don't even know, I just know they'e gud.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 22, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm Chiara from Italy. I'm 24 y.o. I have Chinese backgrounds (both my parents were born here but my grandpas and grandmas were born in China).
> I know I'm not American but this really seems to be a nice website (and I can also learn some more English )


Curious how did your parents end up in Italy of all places and what do you think of the government of Italy?


----------



## Chiara (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi Odium! Thanks for your message! 
My parents were born here. My granpas and grandmas are "original Chinese" 
They came here in 1968 because they wanted to live a better life. They were really poor in Yunnan, so they took a decision to come here in Italy.
The government we have now seems to be better than the last two (I mean Gentiloni and Renzi) but I'm not sure about them. Politicians are rarely trustworthy


----------



## DavidCarruthers (Mar 11, 2019)

Chiara said:


> Hello everyone
> I'm Chiara from Italy. I'm 24 y.o. I have Chinese backgrounds (both my parents were born here but my grandpas and grandmas were born in China).
> I know I'm not American but this really seems to be a nice website (and I can also learn some more English )


Hello
I am 25 years old 
I am David from USA


----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 11, 2019)

Welcome. Enjoy the craziness lol


----------



## WheelieAddict (Mar 11, 2019)

DavidCarruthers said:


> Chiara said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


For fcks sakes Carruthers get it together.


----------

